# My piano concerto



## markgibson

Hi everyone. 
I'm new here, and I thought I'd share s new composition that I have just finished writing and recording. It's a 3 movement piano concerto in the Romantic style, and I performed all the instrument parts on my Roland HP207 digital piano. The project took about three months in total. The first movement is structured very similarly to the 1st movement of rachmaninoff's 3rd concerto, and his style is definitely a major influence on my piano playing. I am primarily a guitarist, and this is the largest piece I have written to date, but idvlikecto write more. It's available to hear in full on soundcloud. Here's s link to the first movement, the other two are on the bottom right of the soundcloud page:


__
https://soundcloud.com/markgibson-3%2Fpiano-concerto-no-i-movement-i

My website:

http://www.markgibson.moonfruit.com

Hope you enjoy it

Mark


----------



## kv466

I like the area around five, six minutes but then again that is because it is very Rachish which my own compositions tend to be. Nice work overall, though!


----------



## Jord

Very nice piece, i haven't gotten round to listening to it all yet unfortunately
I'm attempting to write some pieces of my own, would you be able to let me know how you recorded the whole piece from your piano? Did you record it into Logic, Pro Tools or any other software?

Also just been checking out your website, your guitar pieces are insane!


----------



## Op.123

Excellent........


----------

